# Trailblazer's Major Max 1987- 1999



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is my Max. 

His full name is Major Max Von Walzer, but was known to those who loved him as Max, Schmoopie or Boobah.
He was born January 25.1987 and lived to the age of eighty-four.
His ancestors were princes and hunters.
Max fathered twenty-seven children but always remained a child at heart himself.
He had beautiful reddish gold hair and big brown eyes. Even though the colors faded with age, he was always beautiful as when he was young.
Possessions were not important to him. Being with his family was always enough. He would sleep on the floor, next to my bed, to be close to me.
Max was intelligent and eager to learn. He loved to play games and to be silly. He had a great sense of fun.
In his career as an Upland Game Retriever, he was hard working and a perfectionist. He'd work till he dropped if you didn't force him to stop.
Max's attributes included loyalty, humility and selflessness. He lived to please his family and he never complained, not even if he was sick or in pain.
His greatest gift was his unconditional love for his family. He would have laid down his life to protect us. When we were sick or in pain, he was always there to comfort, support, and understand without judgement. We knew he loved us no matter what.
His eyes held an infinite wisdom and strength. No sacrifice was too great for those he loved. I always felt he knew so much more than me and his spirit was purer and stronger than I could imagine.
My memories include hikes in Colorado and walks in Taylor Park, playing ball and hunting pheasants, companionable silences laying together watching TV and nights of insomnia spent watching old movies and sharing popcorn.
He was always there for me to lean on and have a good cry, even in death. And I will miss him till I see him again in Heaven.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is a poem I wrote about Max:

Max 



I see him.
Running free through the tall golden brush and cattails.
The azure sky and ball of fire sun shine down,
As his strong muscled body lopes unhindered across the field.

Smells catch his nose and draw him back.
A rabbit? A quail?
The russet coat gleams in the distance between the spikes of wheat.
No fence or arthritic hips to slow him down.
His eyesight is keen, his step is strong and sure.
He is in his element.

There,
The weather is always perfect,
Forever, plenty of birds to retrieve and rabbits to chase.
Waterholes, warm and clean for splashing and swimming.
And no dog ever tires or grows old.
He just plays and hunts til his master
Comes to meet him,
There.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautifu boy he was and what a great life he led. I love the poem yu wrote for him. My Buck went there a year ago today and now he is like your Max and his arthrtic hips are young and healthy, as is his spine. His eyes are good again and he no longer has to fear the dark . He is stalking and chasing squrrels and playing in the water as he loved. Perhaps they are together. They are happy now, but will be estatic when they see us oming towards theBridge.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful tribute and poem for Mr Major Max. Love the gray goldens, they show so much wisdom on their face. Thank you for sharing his story with us.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a lovely tribute to your old friend Max. Isn't it amazing how they seem to instinctively know how and when to cheer us up when we are sick, upset, etc.? Max's nicknames were adorable, BTW. I just love that adorable face. Rest in peace sweet Max.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thankyou for sharing your beautiful tribute to Max,you obviously shared a special love.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like his keen, ready look. This is before such a split between show/ field dogs. He is nice bone& coat, but also an intensity and playfulness. Beautiful friend.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

A lovely tribute to Max

Run free Max and sleep softly


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

When they touch our soul they never leave us~Max waits patiently for your reunion. Godspeed Sweet Max~Play Hard.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you Steve, that's beautiful. Now I'm bawling again. : )


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Debles said:


> Thank you Steve, that's beautiful. Now I'm bawling again. : )


Let them be tears of Joy~Max knows you'll be reunited.


----------

